# [Exchanging] Maui; Marriott Maui Ocean club or Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas?



## wendican (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello! This is my first post here so sorry if its disorganized! We are planning a trip to Maui summer 2015. Deciding between Marriott Maui Ocean Club and The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Villas? If any one can help me that would be great!
Beaches?
Villas?
Villas vs. Suites at the Marriott?

Any other timeshare property you would suggest? We are mid forties, two kids ages 14 and 21. We currently own at Tahiti Village in Las Vegas and LOVE it! 
Any info would be greatly appreciated!
Wendi


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 10, 2014)

You will get lots of opinions, but at the end of the day, there is no wrong choice.

The resorts are much more similar than they are different.

Both are fabulous -- the two best on Ka'anapali Beach (the Hyatt will provide competition when it is finished).


----------



## bastroum (Mar 10, 2014)

Westin Kaanapali has better restaurants, beach is better and parking is easier and full kitchens with W/D. MOC his closer to Whalers Village, atmosphere better for children, old section has 3 bathrooms in a 2BD unit and better ocean views. Downside, not a full kitchen and no W/D in units. Newer section has full kitchens and W/D's.

We stay in both and prefer MOC.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2014)

Question:  How are you planning on making your reservation?  Both resorts will be nearly impossible to exchange into during high season.

This is how I'd rank them:
1.  Marriott Napili and Lahaina Towers (new phase)
2.  Westin Villas
3.  Marriott Molokai, Maui & Lanai Towers (converted hotel rooms)

The  main difference is that ALL the Westin Units are purpose built condos - even the studios have small, but well-equipped kitchens. 

The original phase at the Marriott consists of converted hotel rooms, with just a bar type kitchen.  If you can get afford the two new buildings at the Marriott,  they are far superior, and have full kitchens.

Also, the Westin's end of the beach is much quieter.  Some people like that, some people like the bustle of the Marriott area.

There are no other Maui timeshares in the same ball park with the Marriott and Westin.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 10, 2014)

The reef right besides WKORV/N (Westin Ka'anapali) is one of the best on the island (steps away) - that would be (and is) my main factor for decision where to stay.  That and a full-kitchen and W/D - and it is a great resort.


----------



## crf450x (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is my review on the differences between the Marriott Maui Ocean Club and the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202547

We love both resorts and in fact have two seperate weeks already booked at WKORV and one week booked at MOC this year with possibly another week at MOC pending depending if we can make it work with our schedule.

We have snorkeled extensively at WKORV and as good as the snorkeling there is we found the variety of tropical fish in front of the northern part of MOC to be better and if your kids want to surf or boogie board, there is at least some surf at the MOC.  The ocean is very calm in front of WKORV for the most part.

Either place you go, you should not be disapointed.


----------



## bastroum (Mar 10, 2014)

crf450x said:


> Here is my review on the differences between the Marriott Maui Ocean Club and the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202547
> 
> We love both resorts and in fact have two seperate weeks already booked at WKORV and one week booked at MOC this year with possibly another week at MOC pending depending if we can make it work with our schedule.
> 
> ...



Great reviews. Maybe an update. The MOC will shuttle you in their van to any destination in Kaanapali. It started last year. The only problem is no grocery stores. We eat out a lot (except for breakfast) so the limited kitchen is not an issue. We actually prefer the extra bathroom in the older section to a full kitchen. As for the laundry at MOC we do it while at the pool, the laundry room is conveniently located just a 30 second walk from the main pool area. For owners, I believe the maintenance fees are way out of line at WKORV-N. We have decided to sell our Westin units and trade in using our SDO units. When we come in the summer we'll stay at MOC and use the Westin during off peak times.


----------



## pacman (Mar 10, 2014)

Stayed at both numerous times, and as others have said, you really can't go wrong with either. Both are higher end resorts.
As Denise asked though, a bigger question is, how you plan on trading into either.

pacman


----------



## wendican (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone so much for the great info! Is there a third choice you would recommend? btw, we are trading for a summer trip 2015.


----------



## bastroum (Mar 11, 2014)

wendican said:


> Thank you everyone so much for the great info! Is there a third choice you would recommend? btw, we are trading for a summer trip 2015.



Trading into the WKORV, WKORVN or MOC in the summer is almost impossible. You might catch something last minute (I mean a few days out). Renting will be your most likely option.


----------



## lizap (Mar 11, 2014)

Excellent question.  I would think it would be quite difficult to exchange into either via II..




pacman said:


> Stayed at both numerous times, and as others have said, you really can't go wrong with either. Both are higher end resorts.
> As Denise asked though, a bigger question is, how you plan on trading into either.
> 
> pacman


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2014)

wendican said:


> Thank you everyone so much for the great info! Is there a third choice you would recommend? btw, *we are trading for a summer trip 2015.*



As I said above, trading into these 2 resorts in July is almost impossible:

1.  The Westin doesn't deposit high season weeks in II
2.  Marriott and Westin owners have first priority for any deposits, so it's very unlikely that there will be any leftover after they have first pick.

You should definitely come up with Plan B. - I'd start by reviewing the TUG ratings and reviews for Maui:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3&ResortGroup=19


----------



## wendican (Mar 11, 2014)

If I were to chose a third and fourth pick, what would it be? Thank you to all who have contributed! this is the best message board ever wendi


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2014)

wendican said:


> If I were to chose a third and fourth pick, what would it be? Thank you to all who have contributed! this is the best message board ever wendi



Wendi - See the link to the Maui ratings that I posted - it will show you which resorts that Tuggers rate the highest.  Note that the 3 columns on the left designate RCI resorts, and the 3 columns on the right, designate II resorts:






And if the exchange code starts with letters, it's in II, and if it's all numbers,  it's in RCI, and if it has both (2 codes) - it's in both.


----------



## wendican (Mar 11, 2014)

Denise, thank you very much Wendi


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 11, 2014)

wendican said:


> If I were to chose a third and fourth pick, what would it be? Thank you to all who have contributed! this is the best message board ever wendi


Each year when I exchange my Marriott and submit an on-going search in II, I select WKORV(N), MOC, & the Whaler. WKORV is the easiest, it's harder to get MOC, and so far it's been impossible to get the Whaler. We usually go to Hawaii in May and December.

Just noticed that the OP doesn't own a Marriott or a Weston, but owns Tahiti Village in Las Vegas, presumably in II if they are asking about MOC & WKORV.  I don't know how well Tahiti Village will exchange for MOC and/or WKORV, especially for a summer week? They should probably be open to something a step down.

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1502&areaCode=812&areaName=Hawaii,+Maui


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 11, 2014)

My preference would depend on what type of villa you are seeking.  If a studio I say Westin first, old Maui second and new towers at MOC third.  If a 1 BR or 2BR I say MOC first, Westin second and MOC old section third.  Studios at Westin have laundry and better "kitchen".


----------



## n777lt (Mar 11, 2014)

One other suggestion - slightly heretical. Given the difficulty of trading into any of the high end Kaanapali TS properties, consider renting out the TS you were going to trade, and look at renting properties available on TUG, or if that doesn't work, through Airbnb and VRBO.  With Airbnb and VRBO, it will take a little more work to figure out what's going to be good, but there are good deals, some in properties with hotel- and resort-type services (though not a fancy as Marriott and Westin, of course). And if you go that route, you might expand your search to properties along Napili Bay, which has terrific snorkeling and boogie boarding, at least October - March, when we usually go.

One plus of the airbnb/vrbo inventory - you may snag a unit equipped with beach equipment and water toys, as we did when we needed a couple extra nights before our TS stay.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2014)

n777lt said:


> One other suggestion - slightly heretical. Given the difficulty of trading into any of the high end Kaanapali TS properties, consider renting out the TS you were going to trade, and look at renting properties available on TUG, or if that doesn't work



Unfortunately, that doesn't work very well for Las Vegas - Las Vegas has over 30 timeshares, and there is far more supply than demand.


----------

